# Which Bottle Cage



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Had these Bianchi Cages lying around and trying to decide which one looks best. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Bianchi. To be quite honest the Easton reminds me of a wrought iron gate.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Given the choices the Bianchi wins hands down.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

KM1.8T said:


> Had these Bianchi Cages lying around and trying to decide which one looks best. Whats your thoughts?


You're joking; right?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Was not really joking but can see how you would think so. The Easton cages are 11grams lighter than the Bianchi cages. Just thinking that the Bianchi cages might be a ittle much.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't care for either one. Easton, Iron Gate for sure, Bianchi, too bling. I know these are over priced but they are pretty nice too. http://compare.ebay.com/like/400186132540?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

Just saying not to be all negative.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I do like the Doberman cages but that sure is a lot of money for some cages. I decided to put the Bianchi ones on for a while to see how it looks, I will have to keep my eye out for some deals on the Dobermans.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Honestly, I like the Bianchi.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*I like the bianchi!*

I opted for the blackburn cages because it just looked good with the paint scheme. Plus they have them on sale through amazon and and have lifetime warranty.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I went ahead and put on the Bianchi cages, I am a sucker for Celeste.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you made the right choice!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is a couple of photos, still want the Doberman's.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Just ordered the Doberman Cages, will post update once received. The Celeste ones were just a little much.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

My new Cages.


----------

